# CPT code 60220 denied to 60500



## coders_rock! (Nov 25, 2013)

Please help!

My doctor performed a parathyroid exploration (60500). A frozen section was sent to the lab. Results came back and raised concern. The doctor made the decision to perform a left thyroid lobectomy (60220). Can these two procedure bill together-please explain?

Code descriptions:
60500 - Parathyroidectomy or exploration of parathyroid(s)
60220 - Total thyroid lobectomy, unilateral; with or without isthmusectomy


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Nov 25, 2013)

The codes are billable together with a modifier.


----------

